# "Display Malfunction Visit Workshop" on my 2002 Mercedes E320



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

With no brake lights and engine revving, you need to get it to a shop on a flat bed. I would beg or borrow a code reader to see what codes it is throwing, but you don't want to be driving it with those conditions.


----------



## reallyellie (Jun 12, 2019)

The OBD Reader says P0600


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

https://www.obd-codes.com/p0600

Sounds like a bad or malfunctioning PCM or ground.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Signal activation module (SAM) is probably your problem. Regardless, it's dealer time. The controller area network (CAN) could be at fault (left kick panel). Could be a bad alternator. Someone who knows what they are doing will have to repair this vehicle.:vs_cool:


----------

